# Painting Pressure treated wood



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Good day all,

Has anyone tried painting the 'new' pressure treated wood? I have to replace the two front handrails on my front steps. One of the old ones rotted out, and the other side isn't too far behind I fear. I saw a ready made one at the blue box store in the same profile but it is in pressure treated wood. I've never tried painting treated lumber before and was wondering if any of you could share some experience.

The biggest question is what type of primer would be best?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doug,

No experience on this one, but I would probably shoot for a heavy coat of shellac followed by a good primer and then final top coats of paint of your choice. The shellac will stop any bleed thru of the pressure treatment chemicals to the paint..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I was thinking zinsser 123 or one of the Kilz primers, I think they're both shellacs. 

Thanks,


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doug,

Be sure you use de-waxed shellac.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kilz white pigmented shellac with the alcohol base is the weapon of choice for outdoor use. I have used this product on wood, brick and cement block with great results. Kilz has expanded into house paints, indoor primers and other items so check the label carefully to be sure you get the alcohol base product to prime with.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Why use de-waxed shellac ?.

Jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> Why use de-waxed shellac ?.
> 
> Jerry


Jerry,

Wouldn't the following coats adhere better without the wax? Correct me if I am wrong and thanks for your knowledge on finishes.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The only finishes that I'm aware of that have any problem adhering to natural shellac(without the wax removed) are polyurethane varnish and water borne acrylic(sometimes called polyurethane or lacquer).

Regards

Jerry


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Pressure treated wood will take acrylic latex very well is fast drying & clean-up is with water. From experience an initial 4 coats will last 5 years. There will be no peeling & no rot to repair. It is then when another 2 coats will make the railings look like new again.

Lee


----------

